# HDMI Stecker hot-plug-fähig ?



## Hänschen (4. Oktober 2012)

*HDMI Stecker hot-plug-fähig ?*

Hallo,

Wiess jemand ob der HDMI-Anschluss im laufenden Betrieb rein und raus gestöpselt werden kann ?
Ich müsste zB. meinen Laptop kurzweilig an den LCD-TV anstöpseln, dabei schaltet dieser ja automatisch die richtige Auflösung ein und so.

Ich habe im Netz geslese, dass manche dabei evtl. Probleme mit kaputten HDMI Ports hatten.

Weiss da jemand genaueres ?

Danke.


----------



## Per4mance (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDMI Stecker hot-plug-fähig ?*

also bei meinem acer NB und meinem onkyo receiver/panasonic plasma geht das ohne probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDMI Stecker hot-plug-fähig ?*



Hänschen schrieb:


> Ich habe im Netz geslese, dass manche dabei evtl. Probleme mit kaputten HDMI Ports hatten.
> .


 natürlich haben manche Programme Probleme mit kaputten HDMI-POrts, denn wenn die Ports kaputt sind, gibt es logischerweise evtl Probleme ^^ oder meinst Du, dass angeblich ein Port erst dadurch kaputtgehen kann und dann auch noch nur bei bestimmten Programmen?


----------



## Hänschen (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDMI Stecker hot-plug-fähig ?*

Ich hab was gefunden im Netz, und zwar hat jemand geschrieben er bastle eine HDMI Monitor-Simulator-Schaltung.

Und es gibt da eine Funktion des HDMI Ports namens Hot-Plug-Detection oder so.

Daher nehme ich an dass Hot-Plugging am HDMI-Port erwartet wird.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDMI Stecker hot-plug-fähig ?*

Ih weiß jetzt immer noch nicht, worauf Du hinaus willst: ob es klappt ? Wennn ja, dann einfach mal ausprobieren. Oder willst Du wissen, ob was unwiderruflich kaputtgehen kann? Das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen,d ann müssten ja dauernd Leute ankommen, denen was hopps gegangen ist, nur weil sie bei laufendem PC/Laptop/LCD HDMI um/angesteckt haben


----------



## Gast20140625 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDMI Stecker hot-plug-fähig ?*

Bei mir ist auch noch nix kaputt gegangen, obwohl ich das ab und zu mal gemacht hab.

Wenn man zu oft rumsteckt kann der Stecker kaputt gehen, für sowas ist der nicht ausgelegt, das passiert aber auch wenn man das Gerät dabei ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## rumor (6. Oktober 2012)

Im Prinzip sollte nix passieren solange die Geräte kein Müll sind.

Allerdings sind die meisten Buchsen wohl nicht für ständiges an und Abstößen gedacht.

Direkt Hot Plug fähig müssen die Ports eigentlich sein.

Gruss


----------



## SchnickNick (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: HDMI Stecker hot-plug-fähig ?*

DVI/VGA Anschlüsse kann man doch auch während des Betriebs an die Grafikkarte stecken, dann sollte das in der Regel auch mit HDMI gehen.
Auserdem selber schon per Lappy an Fernseher gemacht.

Abgesehen vom normalen Steckerverschleiß sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------

